# Main Street Bicycles Meet on 06-28-14!!!



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2014)

Main Street Bicycles
39 East Main Street
Carpentersville, IL 60110

Phone: 847.783.0362

I'l be there... let me know what you need. If there is interest, I can haul all my stuff into the garage for a "After the meet get 2 gether" 5 or so min away...?
Prices will be at or near my cost...* liguidation sale*.


----------



## chitown (Jun 17, 2014)

Bri, I'll try and make it out. Now if I can only figure a way to get some cash to make it worth the trip. (got plenty of cookies again for ya though)

I'll let you know if there is anything specific I'm looking for.

Chris


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Interested in after swap meet, meet*

Hello, my name is frank and I will be attending the swap meet in carpentersville.  I am new to vintage bike collecting, but liking the pre-war stuff more.  My project bike is a 41' colson built firestone ace flyer, and always looking for parts and other projects.


----------



## bikeman76 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Swap date ?*

Is the swap on the 28th or 29th ?
DJ Rudy K's flyer says the 28th.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2014)

*OK, for real, now..... the meet is on SATURDAY the 28.* A flyer was printer incorrectly stating Sunday the 28.
I told them, person I spoke with said sunday... I had him check with 2 other people the agreed it is on Saturday the 28th.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 20, 2014)

*Date correction, Sat the 28th*


----------



## MOTOmike (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Brian,

If you are going to bring that mid teens seat, I'll be there.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jun 22, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> If you are going to bring that mid teens seat, I'll be there.
> 
> Mike




We'll be there!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Be there or be square...


----------



## chitown (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

Chucky....my fave!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll have my 1897-8 US
1895? Hawthorne
191? Rex camelback 26"
1919? Speedmore 26"
1948-52 Monark Super Delux ladies nice (blue)
all fer sale, plus goodies.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2014)

Hope the weather holds out...


----------



## bike (Jun 28, 2014)

*Pix folks pix!*

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

